# What does L31 stand for?



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

What does L31 stand for?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan's internal model number for this version of car. 02+ is the L31, previous body style was the L30. Sentra is currently at the B15. 240 was know as the S series.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

thank you for the response


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anytime....


----------

